# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  se puede pescar en el pantano de iznajar??

## No Registrado

algunos aficionados a la pesca dicen que no, que esta prohibido. otros dicen que si se puede, a ver si nos informamos bien desde aqui.

----------


## No Registrado

A ver si alguien puede informar si en el pantano de iznajar(cordoba) se puede pescar o no. porque alguna gente dice que esta prohibido. a quien deberia de preguntarle para que me de una respuesta segura????

----------


## perdiguera

La respuesta aquí:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...sca-en-Iznajar

----------


## ben-amar

Hola, la pesca en el pantano de Iznajar esta permitida a todo aquel que tenga la correspondiente licencia legal para hacerlo, de hecho, hay concursos de pesca en el mismo.

Raro es el fin de semana en que no vea a algun pescador, por cualquier parte de sus orillas, y lo visito todos los fines de semana

----------


## juanvi

Me comentan capturas de grandes ejenplares de carpas,siluros y un esturión descomunal.

----------


## Luján

> Me comentan capturas de grandes ejenplares de carpas,siluros y un esturión descomunal.


Como en el otro hilo, lo del esturión lo dudo mucho.

----------


## Fran30

Hay partes vetadas por la invasión del mejillón...que yo sepa está prohibido por la zona de las playas cuando llegas al límite del pinar.

----------


## No Registrado

> algunos aficionados a la pesca dicen que no, que esta prohibido. otros dicen que si se puede, a ver si nos informamos bien desde aqui.


http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/eboja...1_00047940.pdf

----------

